# Petey after a bath...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know if it is because his flight feathers have not grown back yet or what, but Petey always has trouble drying off after a bath. When everyone else is almost dry & peacefully napping in the sun, I usually find him dripping wet and shivering. So...here's what we do:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdDsImtARyg

(hmmmmm...maybe it is because he's clever and knows he'll get some extra attention if he just waits it out, ya think?)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He certainly seems to enjoy the special treatment 
How sweet he is!!!

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He certainly looks comfortable with that! 

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think all birds enjoy having the warm air dry them - ours do. Petey is so beautful.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Petey does love the hairdryer. Some of the others enjoy it as well. But for some reason *every* time he gets a bath, Petey needs help drying off. Silly bird!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> Petey does love the hairdryer. Some of the others enjoy it as well. But for some reason *every* time he gets a bath, Petey needs help drying off. Silly bird!


Sometimes it takes them a while to waterproof their feathers. I had several who were soaked after a bath, lately I haven't noticed that.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

CUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!  His royal highness just stands there while his slave dries him after his bath. hahahahaha


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a cutie he is. He obviously loves his warm air dry off.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti said:


> Sometimes it takes them a while to waterproof their feathers. I had several who were soaked after a bath, lately I haven't noticed that.
> 
> Reti


Good point! I have no idea how old he is since he was apparently found in a coffee shop parking lot with no band. For all I know he may have never had a moult before. 

(the band he is wearing is a snap-on with my phone # printed on it. bought those for all my birds since many of them are unbanded)


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> CUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!  His royal highness just stands there while his slave dries him after his bath. hahahahaha


Yes, that's exactly how it is. And if I don't do it properly he sure gives me the what-for! LOL!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEP! They sure do like their creature comforts!!

Squeaks always likes the hair dryer treatment!!

Pete is sure a HANDSOME PIJ!!

With love, hugs and scritches

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

So cute!!

My late cockatiel Rosie used to love my hairdryer. Even when I was drying my own hair, she would keep flying at the dryer trying to land on my head.

Your video reminds me of those fun times  

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww, Petey! You da Man!  You got your Mama so very well trained!

Terry


----------

